# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #17599 Νεος Κοσμος

## nikos_palm

Καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι ο Νικος...χρηστης του awmn πανω απο χρονο κι ευχαριστωντας τον Ozo για την διασυνδεση που μου εχει προσφερει ολο αυτο τον καιρο και τον papashark για ολη την βοηθεια, θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω οτι εχω βαλει πανω απο 6 μηνες ενα λινκ SSID : awmn-17599 - free Freq : 5470 το οποιο παραμενει ελευθερο κοιτοντας περιπου στις 19 μοιρες (περιπου στο κολωνακι) κι οποιος το βλεπει και θελει ενα ακομα λινκ θα ηταν χαρα μου!
Ευχαριστω!

----------

